# Who doesn't collect Flashlights



## TORCH_BOY (Sep 24, 2004)

*Who doesn\'t collect Flashlights*

Who doesn't collect Flashlights,
surely there must be somebody. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## THE_dAY (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Who doesn\'t collect Flashlights*

me


----------



## ZDP189 (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Who doesn\'t collect Flashlights*

I'm kinda borderline. I have more flashlights than strictly necessary, but I don't buy just to own and I have no plans for building a coherent and intentional collection.


----------



## zippo (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Who doesn\'t collect Flashlights*

me, I use all my light, 20 of them.


----------



## Astro_Saber_III (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Who doesn\'t collect Flashlights*

I'm border line flash-aholic. I have 6,and use them all the time. I'm more into collecting hi-end /\/\otorola portables like the XTS3000's XTS5000's and AstroSabers - all top of the line like SureFire.

But when it comes to the best flashlights, I have to go with SureFire.


----------



## 2dim (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Who doesn\'t collect Flashlights*

[ QUOTE ]
*zippo said:*
me, I use all my light, 20 of them. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Good on ya, mate! Now, would this be individually or at once? Should the latter apply, please post pictures.


----------



## greenLED (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Who doesn\'t collect Flashlights*

I just buy them 'cuz I need/like them, not for the collecting bug.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Who doesn\'t collect Flashlights*

I just receive/purchase them because I'm a reviewer, not because I actually collect them. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Who doesn\'t collect Flashlights*

My boss doesn't collect them. For that matter he doesn't collect anything and never has. We've had discussions/arguments regarding the desire to build collections. I think it requires the "collectors bone" for someone to appreciate our hobby.


----------



## zippo (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Who doesn\'t collect Flashlights*

well, in my car I got a 4d [email protected] used it as a club, a streamlight stinger, a inova x5 to read map and look for coins to go toll way. On my bedside I got a surefire 6p, a streamlight m3 on a glock 17. A streamlight 20X hang on the wall next to my back door, a tigerlight hang next to the frond door, a mini [email protected] with MM+ in my plumping toolbox, another one in my a/c tool box. a lightwave 400 and pal light for blackout, a photon 2 on my car keys and house keys, a 6c [email protected] as a club when I walk around, a streamlight stinger tape to my bicycle,a pelican m6 tape on my bicycle helmet,and on me I got a surefire e2 with TID, arc ls, surefire l4, and just got the VIP from my cousin.
And I used it all, but not at once.


----------



## dukeleto (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Who doesn\'t collect Flashlights*

I don't collect them, I can't afford it!

Olivier


----------



## Echo63 (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Who doesn\'t collect Flashlights*

i dont really collect - more like aquire/use
i like high quality lights - but i buy cheaper ones to pull apart/mod 
most of my lights get used
pila glx3r and sf6p at work, l4 and lb micra for edc
infinity ultra on my keyring 
Ledlenser beside my bed
various other lights just floating around


----------



## haley1 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: Who doesn\'t collect Flashlights*

Why would you be here if you didn't collect? No life? Yes, I do know I don't have a life! But what's your excuse?


----------



## picard (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Who doesn\'t collect Flashlights*

I don't collect lights. I have a few: petzl myo 5, pelican supersabre, minimag, and pelican mytilite and my bike jetlights for handlebar & helmet version. I want to get high end flashlight like surefire or pilalight as final. I used to go camping alot. Now I bike more frequently. I have 2 high end mtb bikes. I am still single thus I can spend money on toys. Once I get tied down, the mrs. will be holding my purse /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif( I try to enjoy while I can do it. What about you guys? where do find the time to enjoy your toys?


----------



## greenlight (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Who doesn\'t collect Flashlights*

How many lights make a collection? My six X1s? A drawer full of crusty mags and older plastic flashlights? A bunch of free led bikelights from your company promo? 

My mom wouldn't call herself a flashlight collector, but she has many (not all working- can't bear to throw any out), and they're left all around the house.


----------



## NikolaTesla (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Who doesn\'t collect Flashlights*

Sane people.


----------



## greenLED (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: Who doesn\'t collect Flashlights*

[ QUOTE ]
*greenLED said:*
I just buy them 'cuz I need/like them, not for the collecting bug. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I gotta take that back. I'm collecting miniMags now. I have a few Infinity's too, but I don't consider that a collection (yet /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif)


----------



## leukos (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: Who doesn\'t collect Flashlights*

I use my flashlights. As of late, I've been selling off what I don't use and collecting Paypal instead. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: Who doesn\'t collect Flashlights*

As I don't own my own place I only keep lights that could be useful or ones I got for cheap to mod or give away. I have a few extras and am just trying to figure out either how to improve them modwise or give them away. I don't use all of them all the time but in a power outage I will use a lot of them for sure. About 1/3 of my junk light collection is parts for mods or hosts. 

I get kidded about having so many lights but since I tell folks there are lights costing 50-300 dollars and my most expensive one is a modded lantern I have less than 20 dollars in they don't say much. Perhaps when I do get funds and get a few nicer lights they will have to comment about it. I will then have to resort to commenting about their music/cd collections, expensive cars, and musical instruments not making them any money that are far from *functional*.


----------



## mtbkndad (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: Who doesn\'t collect Flashlights*

Two definitions in the American Heritage Dictionary are the following-

1.	To bring together in a group or mass; gather.
2.	To accumulate as a hobby or for study.

To that end I think many CPF members are in denial.
While some members may collect and put in cases, those who collect multiple lights for different uses are still collecting lights. 

That said, I am pretty sure I am in denial too. I do not technically collect for the sake of collecting, but do seem to believe their is a light for every purpose and a purpose for every light. As I write this I just noticed there are 7 flashlights on the family computer center. Not to mention the other lights, mostly different LED prototypes scattered throughout the house. Most of these have batteries and are used as needed by different members of the family. That does not include the two on me personally at the moment. One of my vans has Two Thors, I am sure one day I will need them both at once. Just like I am sure the Thors need NewBie's mod. My other cars have spotlights or flashlights. I also have two Orb Raws coming, those are definitely needed. I am pretty sure as mountain bikers my wife and I are going to be needing some Eternalights in the not to distant future, or needing to have them so we don't need to use the SOS feature (Better to have it and not need it then need it and not have it). 
As you can see I am quite comfortably in denial. I do not technically collect flashlights. I just get the many lights I need for the ever increasing uses that perpetually seem to come up.
But /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## greenLED (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: Who doesn\'t collect Flashlights*

[ QUOTE ]
*mtbkndad said:*
Two definitions in the American Heritage Dictionary are the following-

1.	To bring together in a group or mass; gather.
2.	To accumulate as a hobby or for study.

To that end I think many CPF members are in denial.

[/ QUOTE ]

Blasphemy! I do not accumulate flashlights as a hobby or study. Neither do I bring them together in a group; I keep them spread out around the house. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## greenlight (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Who doesn\'t collect Flashlights*

I work with people who are supposed to show up with flashlights, yet they pride themselves for not having them, and consequently not using batteries, which are bad for the environment. Stupid conservationists!


----------



## greenlight (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Who doesn\'t collect Flashlights*

mountinbikingdad got it right...he really does need those flashlights. So do I.


----------



## wasabe64 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Who doesn\'t collect Flashlights*

I don't collect them, I just like to feed my compulsion. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## mtbkndad (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Who doesn\'t collect Flashlights*

Greenlight is definitely right. As a matter of fact I am starting to think I may be needing a green Q3. Amondotech's latest CPF special is looking real nice also. Amondotech's new special 

Elekrolumens sold these 3 x 3 watt lights for $119.00.
Getting the 3 x 3 watt, 3 x 1 watt, and NikolaTesla's mod kit for $125 seems real nice.
I am thinking of using NikolaTesla's mod in the 3 x 3 watt and modding the other light which is essentially free. Of course since these seem to be needed lights.
1. They will not officially be part of a collection.
2. I will take greenLED's advice and keep them in different parts of the
house so they will not be in a "group".

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## diggdug13 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Who doesn\'t collect Flashlights*

I don't see myself as collecting flashlights. I'm just looking for the smallest, brightest, flashlight with the longest runtime. Until I find it I'll have to keep buying flashlight till I find the "holy grail" of flashlights.

doug


----------

